# What type of printing is this?



## FadeToBlack (Jun 30, 2020)

New user here! A couple of quick questions. Attached are photos of a heat pressable number transfer for a polyester jersey. What type of printing and printer would create this as best as possible? Also it appears that there are 3 layers here if I'm not mistaken with a transfer sheet, ink and some type of black adhesive. What is this sandpaper like adhesive and how is it applied to this transfer? Thank you so much for those that choose to help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

With the black adhesive, it is probably a DTF (direct to film) transfer.

Screen printed transfers are also common for athletic numbers but I've never seen one with black adhesive.

The powder is applied to the transfer while still wet then dried. 

What I don't get is the yellow border. What color is the final transfer? All yellow?


----------



## FadeToBlack (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response! The final transfer is like a really dark blue with the volt yellow boarder around it. At first I thought it was just adhesive powder baked on top but it looks almost as if it's perfectly cut and then married to the ink and transfer sheet.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The adhesive "sandpaper" would probably be adhesive powder that is applied/dusted while the ink is wet. Could be screen printed with Plastisol ink, or a DTF print. Perhaps someone will suggest other options, but those are the ones I know of that use an adhesive powder/crystals, and they are pretty common.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FadeToBlack said:


> it looks almost as if it's perfectly cut and then married to the ink and transfer sheet.


It does look like that. 

Where are the transfers from? Their website may shed some light.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

FadeToBlack said:


> At first I thought it was just adhesive powder baked on top but it looks almost as if it's perfectly cut and then married to the ink and transfer sheet.


What is suggested here is possible, and and it is used for some printing aplications.
I don't think it is the case though.
Is the powder actually black? Looks clear to me in the photo.
I think the absence of white ink is the cause of the confusion-here.
You don't need white ink if the transfer is for a white shirt, or if the ink is opaque.


----------



## Thomas L. Ruel (Oct 11, 2021)

I simply loved your piece of art.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Thomas L. Ruel said:


> I simply loved your piece of art.


Piece of art? It's the number 1.


----------



## billyroberts (10 mo ago)

Wow its really looking cool!


----------

